# Buying First Snowblower



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

This winter tops of all the rest. 

I wanna get a snowblower but don't know very much besides that I want a two-stage gas blower. I have quite a bit of snow to remove and it gets pretty tall sometimes. Plus I heard that there are some models that can easily handle frozen snow/ice that snow trucks leave behind during their routine road cleanings.

I was expecting to pay about 500$ for one but then my friend told me that a decent one costs about 1000$ and that I should aim to shop for it in May or June so I can get a better price, more options and not just stuck with whatever is left if I'd buy it in the winter or after winter.

For those of you that have followed me thus far, you know I started using my very first gas lawnmower this summer and learned a lot about small engines and what it takes to maintain them (e.g. fuel preservation and routine oil maintenance, sharpening blades, cleaning, etc.). What other considerations or things should I know about buying my first snowblower?

Feel free to tell me anything else you think would help.

Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First they are generally snow blowers, not ice blowers. Mine is a 3 forward speed- 1 reverse, 2 stage. How well it throws snow is depending on how much snow you get and the rate of travel. (Forward speed). It will handle about 12 inches of snow, but it will be slow travel speed.

Having a serrated front auger an help with grinding through ice. The big sheets that street plows can leave are best picked up and thrown , by hand.

A snow blower will run best if stored inside a building, not simple covered up outside.

Look for one that has serrated front auger, both a primer and choke on the engine. Remember the colder it gets the harder they are to start. Many will have an AC starter too. That can be nice.

You can try buying one in the dead of summer but selection will be very limited. Early fall is probably a better time.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Your 2-stage can only handle 12 inches? That's odd. 

Is this a good one to start out.. Thought about spending 1000$ on it and it being my first time using it it might get neglected. This is used for 250$, says the only problem is the AC starter doesnt always work but a tune up will fix that: Souffleuse yard machine 22 pouces - Laval / North Shore Lawnmowers, Leaf Blowers For Sale - Kijiji Laval / North Shore Canada.

I figure if this breaks or doesnt last, its only 250$ for a workimg 2 stage


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Any time you see all it needs is a tune up generally means "I have no clue why it is not running or running like it should". Todays newer small engine a tune up is a new spark plug.

Got remember small gas engines can be hard to start in the winter. Carburetors are just that way, that is why I said both a primer and a choke.
Gas starts to go bad after it is about 30 days old, that is the reason for the 
for the fuel preserver. I also use Seafoam, in tank. Seafoam is more of a fuel system cleaner. Also I " Cheat" and been known to use starting fluid, but stating fluid can destroy an engine if not used correctly.

When I said it will do 12 inches, I meant it to mean a 12 inch snow depth. That is a lot of snow. When it comes to big drifts all you can do is "blow" what you can, back off and knock the drift down some, blow it, repeat if necessary. Never blow snow into the street. No sense in clearing the drive if you make the street impassable, like a few people in my area. Never blow snow onto a car window or house, if you pick a rock/stone throw it will break windows or dent things. Keep the drive way clean, snow blowers can/do a job on newpaper type things!

Being pretty good with one is kind of hard, but you will learn.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Keep the drive way clean, snow blowers can/do a job on newpaper type things!


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

News papers get picked up and shredded, blown out. Snow melts, news papers don't.

They will also cause shear pins to break on the front auger. Snow blower are sort of like using a mower, never cut anything (blow in this case), anything other what they are made for.

If your blower uses shear pins, you will need to buy extra ones, as they do break. Should be available any where they sell snow blowers. The type of blower you are looking at will have 2 of them.

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend a snowblower with an electric start. It makes things much easier.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Theoretically, about how often do you need to replace the shear pins on a blower if you do your best to only blow snow and no papers or anything else not intended for it?

Yes, MC, I'm looking for that also but I won't mind if it's pull start. Does electric start always work on the first go or does it take a couple of shots like a pull start?

Also, between my friends, father, sales reps and you guys, everyone is suggesting me different times to buy the blower for sale prices. Don't know what to do anymore. And the person in that ad didn't even answer yet.. so I hope it's not sold.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I used mine for 5 years and never replaced a shear pin, my son has used it twice this year and I have replaced 3 of them................................................all depends on how you use it.

My neighbor only has about 50' of sidewalk and about 4' behind his car to clear he has a older Toro single stage power clear with rubber paddles if you go out every 6-8" or so and clear the sidewalk it does a very good job it's a 2 cycle, I told him about 4 years ago to use the synthetic oil to mix and he has not had a problem starting it since believe me all he does after use is put it back in the shed and gets it out next time it snows be it 1 week or 2 years........................


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've had mine for 8 years, never have had an issue with it or replaced the blades.

Only thing I replaced was the glide boots which go bad after a while.

Electric start typically goes on the first go.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> My neighbor only has about 50' of sidewalk and about 4' behind his car to clear *he has a older Toro single stage* power clear with rubber paddles if you go out every 6-8" or so and clear the sidewalk it does a very good job *it's a 2 cycle*, I told him about 4 years ago to use the synthetic oil to mix and he has not had a problem starting it since believe me all he does after use is put it back in the shed and gets it out next time it snows be it 1 week or 2 years........................


I'm having a hard time understanding your run-on. Does your neighbor have a single-stage or two-stage?

Edit: The guy answered the ad. I'll go have a look with my dad one of these nights and ask him to start it several times in front of us. Besides asking how long he's had it for, model and reason for sale, is there anything else I should ask him or pay attention to when deciding whether to take it (he already told me that the electric start needs to be fixed and doesn't always work)?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Inalso found this: Yard Machines 22", 179cc Two-Stage Snow Thrower - Yard Machines 22" Two-Stage Snow Thrower

Glad to see there are some 2 stage blowers in my price range. Made by the same company that made my lawnmower. Good stuff.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would not buy it, no electric start and only 1 forward speed, no reverse.
That forward speed will probably to fast for a deep snow.

I never seen a 2 cycle 2 stage blower before, they are single stage.

Sheer pins are simple to replace, 1 or 2 minutes is all, easy to get to since they are on the big augers. They are too cheap not to have on hand, just in case.

Yard machines are thought to be a so so company, there is one or two 
manufactures of snow blowers. I think all small engines come from China anymore.

Now is not a good time to find much of a deal on new blowers. If the used that needs a electric starter replace, but starts good, decent deal. I paid
200.00 for my used one, last year. It was made bought new in 2010. Only used a couple of times in 2010. Our winter here in 2011, we had no snow.
Bought it off E bay for a local guy. Got lucky, but cost $50.00 delivery but they only had to go 6-7 miles to get it to me. I have never used the electric starter it has, starts too easy.

One thing you may find a little strange it that snow blowers don't have air
cleaners.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Solidify said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding your run-on. Does your neighbor have a single-stage or two-stage?
> 
> Edit: The guy answered the ad. I'll go have a look with my dad one of these nights and ask him to start it several times in front of us. Besides asking how long he's had it for, model and reason for sale, is there anything else I should ask him or pay attention to when deciding whether to take it (he already told me that the electric start needs to be fixed and doesn't always work)?


Single stage looks like a piece of junk and throws light snow farther then my 2 stage......................................


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Down here in central Ohio, a 2 cycle blower would handle the majority of snows, but not all. Like in 2011 we had almost zero snow, the only snow removal was a broom that year.

If we only get 1-2 inches of snow I don't touch it, except for the sidewalk
maybe 30 feet, and the steps. 

Remember you can't get down to the pavement. Try removing before it is driven on. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Gave it some thought. Gonna hold off on the blower for now so we can spend on a new air conditionning system in the spring (2500$) or to get those new windows and doors.

Ill just get onenof those big sleigh shovels for 30$ in the meantime.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, your young, some of us aren't. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Despite being 21, I've had lower back problems since I was in my early teens. Courtesy of an entire childhood of competitive sports and straining myself at the gym. And when I shovel, I have horrible technique. No matter how many videos I watch on how to shovel safely, I always end up getting in done quickly and incorrectly like a madman, leaving me with a sore back for the rest of the day/evening.

Plus, who doesn't want a machine? So much funner. :grin:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Wow, I'm so pissed I don't have a blower now. 

I just spent half of yesterday ridding my stairs and driveway of what could be considered about 2 feet of snow. Then this morning, about 1.5 of that snows again. I wake up, see my neighbor with his blower and decide to go remove some snow so maybe he'll help me since I'm outside, but because he's on of the few people with a blower, he's got 7 guys helping him do his property and inevitably, he's booked for the afternoon, as he goes to each of their homes on the street to help them with their property. They all beat me to it. Kind of a mean thing to do but they figure "If I help him, he will help me."

Gonna try to get through this winter but as soon as summer or spring comes, or whenever it was established that blower models and sales excel, I'm jumpin' on that ****. 

Over and out. :banghead: :snowman:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lucky you......:sigh:. Better get a snow blower......maybe it will ensure it doesn't snow next winter.......:laugh:

I have 20' of sidewalk......not enough for a snow blower. I also have 300' of driveway......too much for a snow blower. I just drive through the snow......and keep a tow chain in my van. Been here 25 years and have had very few problems getting in/out of my driveway. 

Living in an urban setting is quite different......I spent many years shoveling snow.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Better get a snow blower......maybe it will ensure it doesn't snow next winter.


As much as they may happen, I don't care, because I know that even if the next two winters are light, it will be helpful in the longrun.



> Living in an urban setting is quite different......I spent many years shoveling snow.


I despise shoveling. I have a tendency to want a fully de=shoveled property so by shovel I tend to hurt myself.

To give you an idea of what needs to be cleared, these stairs, and the block of concrete that follows below it, as well as in front of the double driveway:

Am I stupid to want a blower with that much to shovel? The snow today reached up to my thighs..


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep....that's a wee bit of snow. Been a few years since I've had that much snow all at once. Snow blower will do you some good with the amount of sidewalks you have. I'm gonna guess that you'll have to keep up with the snowfall.......not sure if a snow blower can handle 3' of snow. 

Better to have than have not.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't give up your search just because it is winter. I got mine last year in December got a great deal on a lightly used one.

I don't think SABL can use a snow blower, I think his drive gravel.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gravel it is......and ~30tons short of what it needs. Not even good for a snow plow. My dad had his 200' driveway plowed a few times.......and had gravel piles when the snow melted. If you use the plow on an angle (to shove the snow to the sides) you end up with a wider driveway.......:laugh:. 

Keep looking.......some people may be upgrading now that you've had a decent snow. They may have to sell their old one first.......unless they can get trade-in credit. Commercial sales will take trade-ins but I don't think home improvement places do that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check pawn shops, I've seen them there. 

Now I have seen one snow blower that could be used on gravel. It had about 3 inch wide tires on the front.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes, SABL, I keep up with the snow. But I still need a two-cycle gas. 

I would like to get one this winter but I'm still not sure if buying used or new is the way to go. I don't know how to inspect a blower, even after watching hour long videos online. I'm always worried that I'll be buying into someone else's problems. That's why I'd just rather get new... which got me thinking: If I'm going to get used, should I tough this winter out and buy in the spring to get a cheaper price in stores? But then my dad tells me that blowers don't really go much cheaper in stores in non-winter seasons since they don't buy more than they need and store the rest. If I wait for the spring to buy, at the most I'd be saving 100$... so now I'm just caught between buying new or used and waiting or not...

Plus we're getting another 30cm tomorrow. I'm fed up of shoveling... my lower back and arms are done!!!1 I even had my friend that used to work in snow removal come over and show me proper technique for shoveling to avoid injury but I just can't get it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Again 2 cycle are generally only used for light snows as they are single stage.
They use oil in the gas. I use an electric one for light snows.

I have a snow shovel like this one:

Amazon.com: Suncast SC3250 18-Inch Snow Shovel/Pusher Combo with Ergonomic Shaped Handle And Wear Strip, Green: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Some what easier on the back.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sorry I'm getting mixed up with "cycle" and "stage". I want a *two-stage* snow blower, the ones that are bigger and have two stages of augers. Why am I saying cycle? Where did I hear that?  This is what I want...


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

^something like that


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That would be nice one.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yeah it was just a random google pic of a 2-stage. I don't mean that exact one.

I just wanna go buy one tomorrow lol arghhh.. or just sleep through winter


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you ever check out the used one you posted about?

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes, the seller never replied. And I found others used but they all had issues with them. I'm not in the business of fixing other people's junk. Especially now that I need one that works since I'm knees deep in snow.

I've exhausted every classifieds ad in my area. Frankly, I'm starting to get the urge to just bite the bullet and buy one. But it's because my mom isn't on-board to pay a grand for a blower which is forcing me to have to pay for it out of my own pocket.. but it's because I'm the only man in the family between 3 women so I'm doing all the shoveling and I'm fed up. It's like she's saying "I don't have the money for that so you have to continue shoveling." It's frustrating me to the point where I don't care and wanna buy it myself..

Sorry for turning this thread into a family problems topic...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe your Mom will go half. Down here they start about $500 to $600 USD.

Mine is pretty basic one, the shift lever is mounted on the blower, chute has to be turned by hand.Fancier ones the controls are on the handle.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I havent been able to find any new around that price in my area. What are some features that are not imperative? My dad says that the manual chute handle and heated handles are examples of not essential things but then its helpful to have a variable speed blower that can back up easily, no matter how much you're willing to save.

I just cant find anything good around that price. What about these:

SnoTek 20, 120v Electric Start, Single Speed, 20 Inch Clearing Width Snowblower Home Depot Canada


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No, it only has one speed and no reverse. The more snow you have the slower the rate of travel (Fwd speed)

All chutes are manual but some have a crank on handle bars. Heated handles are not found except high end models.

Got to remember there is a difference in Canadian dollars and US dollars. The dollars I gave are US dollars.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Looking a Canada Home Depot you can expect to spend $1000.00 CND on one. 

Also checked Amazon CA too. Not much of a selection.

Really most snows can be cleared with a smaller snow blower, you just have clear them more often. You know keep up with the snow fall. I have cleaned my drive fairly late at night and again before day break.

BG

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I spent all morning going around with my dad looking for some blowers. We went to a store that specializes in only blowers; they sell used blowers that have been tuned-up as well as new ones. I realized that it's my budget that is the problem. I want to find a 2 stage blower that is around 500-600, which is hard to come by. We found a couple at that store but they had already been sold, waiting to be picked up. If I go new, they are at least 1,000$ like you said. 

To top things off, I pulled my back while reaching for something in my car's trunk this morning... probably because my lower back's been so exhausted from shoveling, that was the straw that broke the camel's back! So now I can't shovel, heck, I can barely sit down or tight my shoes without someone helping me. And I got a house full of women that I hate leaving that responsibility to. 

Gonna figure something out for this winter but after that, I'm going to pucker up and buy one for 1000$ this summer and end of story. It's gotten to a point where I'm getting hurt and incredibility frustrated. 

Going to stop over-thinking this and end this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Don't forget the bent shaft snow shovel. They really save the back, I have used for ten years or so.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

I used to have one of those before my last tenant stole everything. Didn't help much because I was still trying to carry to snow rather than push it.

I don't even want to consider shoveling again right now for how frustrated I am. Just going to close my eyes and buy a blower this Spring or Summer. End of story. Can't be stingy when it's a question of physical health. I feel handicapped now.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Now you how use old folks feel doing that. I don't shovel that much, just in front of the garage door, if there is any wind I will have some drifting. Of course I have 2 other snow blowers that run. I have 2 others that don't run. One has the carb off for about 10 years now. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Yes, I sympathize but I'm 21. This is not what I had anticipated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Try to take easy and hopefully you will be OK in a few days. We have all done that.
Snow shoveling is killer on the back.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

I tend to do overdo it though. I'm a perfectionist and will spend hours outside clearing large areas like a blower would. That's my problem. I just hope the rest of the winter is not as heavy with the snow so my family can handle it because I'm not touching another shovel until I get my blower.

I have a history of back problems because I have bad posture also but it has never lasted more than 2 days as it is doing now.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

ariens, husqvarna or toro

which is best for a snowbloweR? The shop I'm going to buy from only sells these.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Toro are the ones I like.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Got to remember only couple of manufactures make the basic units. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

BG, meaning to say I won't have those brand options if I'm buying entry level 2 stage?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

I am trying to say, the basic blower uint is made by a just 1 or 2 manufactures and alerted by the brand name request. My cheap blower uses the same parts makers like John Deer, Crasftmen. Husqvarna. You may be paying for the name not assurance that is better.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

OK well then which brand name is made by a manufacturer that would recommend?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

Really zero clue, I would be looking for the one that has what you feel is the best deal.
Is John Deere better than a Yard Machine? John Deere will be fancier but you could just be paying for a name as far as to quality.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Buying First Snowblower*

What's the least expensive I can find with these features?:

-Two-stage
-Gas powered
-electric start
-atleast 1 reverse speed
-wheels, not tracks
-nothing smaller than 22" clearing width


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hard to say since you are in Canada.

I would say MTD, Yard machine are generally the cheaper brands.

You need at 3 forward speeds and reverse. Also a full size machine not a compact that has a small front opening. Also really needs both choke and primer button. 

As I have said earlier now is not the time to find a good deal on a blower, they are in demand now. Maybe when you get closer to spring you may find a few deals same as early fall. People don't think about snow blowers until it snows.

Keep checking local places, ebay and Craigs list. When looking a used anything, make sure YOU start it. Engine must be "cold" first. Warm small engine generally start easier. Never fall for all it needs is a tune up line.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I hate to bring back an old thread but I'm the market for a blower again. In about a month or so (when I'm done summer school), I'll be heading to this shop I visited with my dad last year which sells all kinds of new and second-hand blowers.

This will be my first blower so I'm not sure if I *should go with a used one or a new one*. I don't need a very big one 20-22" inch clearing width would suffice since I'm sure just having it replace my hand-shovel will make a very big difference, but I'd set on getting a 2-stage.

Maybe you guys can have a look at their products: Atelier Jean Guglia et Fils Enr. |

N.B.: The website is in French so try using a translator (i.e.: Chrome)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My comments in post 53 pretty much are unchanged.

New or used, depends on what shape it is in. I lucked out on a 2 year old one for $200.00. It was bought 2010, that year we had no snow the entire season.

Please remember not to get hung up on the brand. There are only a couple of manufactures of the basic machines.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What does snow-blower maintenance entail? I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into. I found a 600$ blower second-hand that has been "refurbished as new" from the store and they have a guarantee that covers the first season you use it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maintenance is nothing special. All I do after use it is to knock off the snow with a broom.

Change the oil once a year, got a few things to grease or oil is all.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok sounds good, im just worried that if and when it needs to be serviced and its something i cant do myself, i dont have a way to get it to the shop (ie: no pickup).. Im sure most of you have pickups since youre pretty hands on fellas


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK, so while I'm indisposed I guess I'll try to get some work done, work that I had planned to do later into the summer. I'll use this thread since the concern borders on the same topic.

If you refer to post #21 you'll see that when my car shelter is mounted, there is a 3-4 foot alley between my neighbor's car shelter and my own; this is where all the snow slides and accumulates into after shacking it off the top of the shelter with a tool. The problem is that if there hasn't been enough warm weather between snowfalls, that snow can pile up over the heaight of the car shelther making it impossible to rid the top of the car shelther of any more snow (which is dangerous for the purposes of the shelther's maximum weight tolerance). 

That's the first issue: trying to clear that snow regulalrly. I've considered making a small door that I can open from the bottom and then just run my blower up the driveway out toward the sidewalk to clear a path, but that went out the door when my neighboor put up that plywood divider you see if the photos. 

My second concern is this:

My car shelter is basically poles sitting on asphalte covered with a tarp:










When the weather calms and the snow begins melting in that alley, because there is nothing under the bottom horizontal crossbeam of the shelter, the water just runs down the driveway and creates a constant skating rink at the bottom of my driveway by the door (which most of us have already slipped and gotten hurt on). The water freezes at night. There's only so much salting I can do; the ice comes back daily because the snow from the alley is constantly melting. 

How can I address this? again, to make sure you understand, the water from the alley melts and runs under the car shelter from the outside and makes its way inside the shelter in front of the door and then freezes. Somestimes the ice can even start higher up along the inside edge of the shelther since theres nothing blocking the snow from entered anywhere along the length of the shelter

This is where the water leaks:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Does the drain work, where does it dump out ?

Also may want to consider using play ground sand. Sand is better for instant traction on ice than sand. Only real down side to using sand is tracking it into the house. I use some sand every year.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What do you mean where does it dump out? The drain goes under the garage...

And salt or sand, I'm trying eliminate the soirce of the problem...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You are going to have to live with the snow and run off, I think. Of course if you want to spend a few thousand $$$$.

I think your best chance is to keep the drain working good. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Theres nothing you can think of to put as a barrier to divert the stream?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You can't make water run up hill on its own.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I didnt say i wanted to make it run up the driveway, i said is there a way to divert it, as in away from the door area so no one breaks their neck


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It appears that your driveway runs down hill. I can't think of anything short of spending what could be big bucks.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK. I'll check out how my neighbor deals with this. Thanks BG.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

For what it's worth, this is what I was talking about (managed to find a picture from the winter):


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found some more photos of last year's weather, which is starting to be pretty typical of winter here in Montreal. This is what has led me to consider the blower in the first place.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

With that much snow plan on blowing off more than once a day.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Where are my manners, forgot to update this thread.. i got a blower. delivery is tomorrow morning. this is it:

CRAFTSMAN®/MD 179cc 24'' Snowblower - Sears | Sears Canada

got it on special, 770$ with tax (70$ fee to have it delivered, was worth it imo)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't forget to check the oil. They are shipped with NO oil in the crankcase.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Actually the delivery man told me there is fresh oil in there and it just needs gas. Checked and he's right.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

OK, as long as you are sure. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yup, I checked it. Thanks for the heads up though BG, very thoughtful.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Most new blowers/mower, anything with an small engine will have a tiny bit of oil in them.
A small amount is used in assembly. I have heard stories of people trashing a new mower because they saw oil in it.

Be a good community residence, try not to blow your snow in the street. Does little good to clean your driveway, so you can drive, only to get stuck on street! 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Most new blowers/mower, anything with an small engine will have a tiny bit of oil in them.
> A small amount is used in assembly. I have heard stories of people trashing a new mower because they saw oil in it.
> 
> Be a good community residence, try not to blow your snow in the street. Does little good to clean your driveway, so you can drive, only to get stuck on street!
> ...


The mower I purchased 4yrs ago had a small bottle of oil (just enough to fill the crankcase) packed with the mower......and a tag on the oil cap, warning the buyer to fill the crankcase before starting the engine. My neighbor (at the time) was given a practically new generator due to the owner not putting oil in the engine.....:nonono:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

So you're saying that despite the guy saying theres oil and its good to go and me checking, i still need to make sure there is ENOUGH oil using the dipstick indicator? if yes, how will i know which oil i can add? I don't know which they included...

The snow thats in front of my driveway ill have no choice to throw it into a bank somewhere along the street like everyone does. those banks dont come back to bite us in the ***, the trucks pick that snow up. but to clear a path to my stairs and around my house ill just blow the snow on my lawn


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No one ever takes care of our streets, it is rare to get a lot of snow fall.

Pull the dip stick, dry it off. Leave it out and tomorrow check it. Have a flash light with you as new oil is hard to see. You owners manual will suggest the type you have. Guessing it is 5/10w 30. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found some old unopened motor oil from back when we used to have our dodge caravan that kept leaking oil.. we'd stocked up on it. I wanna know if any of these can be used in either A, the lawnmower, or B, the snowblower:

Available Containers:

Container A:







.. is what I use for my lawnmower currently

Container B (left) and C (right):







... can I use either of these in my blower or mower?

Container D:







.. can I use this for either as well?

Mower manual:









Blower manual:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would recommend the synthetic 5W30. Forget the 2 cycle oil, that is for 2 stroke engines. The 30W is too heavy as cold as you get up there. Forget the mower recommend oil. Who uses a mower in that cold of weather. This is a SNOW blower. I bet in came with the 5W30 synthetic.

You may not need any more oil the first year either. But I make it habit to always check the oil level when adding gas.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

i basically just wanted to know which of the ones i have can be used for either the mower or the blower, since i wanted to bring the ones i no longer need to my local compost bin


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

30W summer only mower

5-30W
10W30

The above two cans be used in a car

The 30 cycle oil, dispose of unless you have a 2 cycle powered eequipment.

BG


----------



## Hired Wrench (Nov 19, 2014)

As a general rule, older snow blowers are built better than new ones. Most of what you'll find for sale these days is overpriced, flimsy crap that is in no way capable of moving anything but snow, and will be ruined by a piece of ice. 

I think snow blowers hit their apex some time in the 1990s and have been getting steadily worse since then. Most of the really good models are available for next to nothing if they need a little work. I'd rather buy an old machine for $100 and spend $500 having it repaired than buy a new one for $1200 - $2000. Besides being cheaper, you'll end up with a much more durable, long lasting machine.

NEVER, I repeat NEVER get one of the new ones with the plastic B&S CVT transmission. I'm continually replacing them under warranty. Once the warranty period is up, a new tranny costs about $400, and you can't get parts for it, if any part of it fails the tranny must be replaced. Did I mention it's made of PLASTIC?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

too late for that, ill see how mine goes


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I just used my snowblower for the first on a 15cm snowfall. Works wonders. The only complaint I have are the following:

Craftsman 24-in. Dual-Stage Snow Blower: Snow Removal is Easy at Sears


The bolt to loosen the deflector at the top of the snow disharge shoot has to be loosened, adjusted, then e-tightened each time I want to change the angle the snow is to be projected. 
On top of that, the coil/turn-style mechanism that is used to rotate the discharge chute sometimes comes off it's tracks on the plastic end of the discharge chute.
Lastly, the 6 forward speeds are almost useless since this 179cc engine shows signs of struggle moving at the 2nd foward speed. Mind you, it's 10cm of snow, but you'd think it would be able to handle it moving that slow. The only time I'll ever be able to go into my 6th gear is when I have either very little snow to clear or am simply walking the blower back to my garage without the augers engaged.

My last comment has nothing to do with the blower itself. This happens when I pour fuel into my lawnmower also: the fuel spills all over the place and the machine because I have the least steady hand in the world. The problem with using a funnel is that I can't see when the fuel is close to overflowing. I've seen some nifty fuel cans, like this one, for instance, that automatically. stop when the nozzle detects fuel. Do you guys have any other suggestions? Right now I have a regular, red 5L fuel can with the yellow filler tube that can be reversed and stored into the can.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

In my mower and blower, I never try to fill it all the way to the top. I a sure my vision is as bad as yours, totally blind in my left eye.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

How do you know when you get to the top if you can't see lol! that's my problem also.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Don't try to fill it all the way up.

For the shoot that keeps loosening up try using a lock nut on it.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok, for the gas. I guess I'm just being fussy. I'll get the hang of it eventually. 

For the shoot, can you explain to me how you recommend fixing the issue with the lock nut? It almost seems like a design flaw or manufacturer error that the coiled metal doesn't go all the way inside the grooves. I mean, c'mon, the first day and it had already popped out. Is this something I can call Craftsman about?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I was referring to the discharge shoot with the lock nut.



> The bolt to loosen the deflector at the top of the snow disharge shoot has to be loosened, adjusted, then e-tightened each time I want to change the angle the snow is to be projected.


As for the directional it appears the bracket needs to move over a bit but I can't tell form the picture how it's attached underneath.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you can't adjust the excess slop, call Sears

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Wrench, ok, even then, how will the lock nut fix that issue with the discharge chute needing to be loosed and re-tightened each time i need to re-direct it? I see this simply as a low-budget design in the lower end model I'm using. 

Here's another picture of the directional for a better angle. However, I think I'll just take BG's advice and call Sears since I just bought this blower so it surely has a warranty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mine is set just tight enough to move the chute manually but tight enough that it won't move by it self.

loosen those 2 bolts on the bracket under the worm gear and see if you can push it towards the chute.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Mine is set just tight enough to move the chute manually but tight enough that it won't move by it self.


so then ill try leaving the plastic bolt a bit loose so that i can just move the piece of the chute. 



> loosen those 2 bolts on the bracket under the worm gear and see if you can push it towards the chute.


smart thinking. thanks wrench

day 2 with the blower. 15 cm snow. oouff. wet and heavy snow too. my spark plug came out on its own. took me 15 min to figure out why my engine wasnt starting lol i think the wire for the spark plug got caught where i wizzed by my bushes. 

other than than, im slowly learning how to use it.blow towards the wind, put the snow on the final destination, etc etc. im getting there.


----------

